# The answer to a neighbor's gawdy Christmas lights



## bbq engineer (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 17, 2009)

LOL, Is that your neighbor?


----------



## vinman (Nov 18, 2009)

ROF!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 18, 2009)

NICE! I was accused of being that neighbor - I have since repented LOL


----------



## gofish (Nov 18, 2009)

Could be more redneck ........




notice the detail of 'red', running down the stump .....


----------



## mr mac (Nov 18, 2009)

Great stuff there!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Good ones!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 18, 2009)

That's cracking me up!!!!!  lmao  

I love the deer!!!!!!


----------



## rivet (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh Geez. that's bad!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats just wrong


----------



## the iceman (Nov 18, 2009)

Found this a while back...


----------



## blue (Nov 18, 2009)

Genius!!! I Love it!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 18, 2009)

And here I thought "Neighborhood Peer Pressure" was what happens when I get caught between two neighbors going after the last bit of my pulled pork!!


----------

